# [gelöst]pcidata - Wo kommt das Modul her?

## uhai

Gibt es einen Weg herauszubekommen, wie man ein fehlendes Modul bekommt?

Nach Startx bekomme ich den Fehler 

```
Failed to load Module pcidata (module does not exist,0)
```

Wer braucht das und woher kommt es?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sat Mar 22, 2008 8:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

im config also menuconfig des KErnels

```
/blaphasel
```

tippen, durch das / öffnet sich ein "SuchFeld" Da das gewünschte eingeben, wie z.b. pcidata und Enter drücken.

----------

## s.hase

pcidata kommt doch von Xorg? Wäre das nächste Mal vielleicht gut auch bei zu schreiben wo genau der Fehler kommt. Was sagt denn

```

locate libpcidata

```

Wenn da nichts gefunden wird mal xorg-server neu bauen.

----------

## uhai

@Max Steel:

Das habe ich schon ergebnislos probiert. Laut Google könnte das Modul auch libpcidata heißen...

Aber auch das habe ich nicht gefunden.

@s.hase:

Der Fehler entsteht nach startx. Aber falls pcidata ein Modul von xorg ist, müßte nach 

```
emerge xorg
```

 doch das Modul auch da sein, oder?

uhai

[EDIT]

ok, equery findet pcidata.so im xorg-server...

Dann mache ich ein Reemerge, dann sollte es laufen, oder? [/EDIT]

----------

## s.hase

Wenn die Datei vorhanden ist brauchst Du auch nichts neu emergen. Und wenn die Datei im xorg-server ist, bringt es nichts xorg-x11 zu emergen. Ich nehme mal eher an das es an der Konfiguration liegt. Also mal xorgconfig laufen lassen. Wahrscheinlich stimmt der ModulePath nicht wie z.B. hier.

----------

## uhai

Danke s.hase, das war es. Der Link war goldrichtig...

Nach diesem Erfolg gehe ich jetzt schlafen...

Gute N8

uhai

----------

